# Aiuto per HID e telecomando

## iDreamer

Salve,

ho un computer vaio con un ricevitore IR sony per il controllo del media center con il telecomando. 

Vorrei usarlo su linux ma esso viene rilevato con un dispositivo HID e in particolar modo come una tastiera.

Infatti quando premo i bottoni del telecomando esso vengono tradotti in uno o più caratteri (lettere normale non caratteri strani) proprio come se utilizzassi una tastiera senza fili.

Io però vorrei usarlo per controllare media center come Moovida o xbcm tramite l'uso di lirc ma così com'è non è possibile. 

Se metto in ascolto la porta infrarossi per prendere i codici che passare al file di configurazione di lirc mi appaiono sempre e solo le lettere come se facessi un cat sul device di una tastiera.

Avete qualche idea su come potrei fare?

----------

## X-Act!

Perché complicarti la vita? Se è vista come una tastiera rimappati i tasti e sei a posto!

Ad occhio e croce se a livello hardware non viene riconosciuto come ricevitore infrarossi non credo che funzionerà mai con lirc.

Tra l'altro se guardi le pubblicità è spesso specificato che il ricevitore infrarossi è solo per il telecomando e non puoi usarlo per altro (ad es. non puoi collegarci un vecchio cellulare) indipendentemente dal sistema operativo.

----------

## pierino_89

Dovresti essere contento che lo rilevi come tastiera, così puoi molto semplicemente impostare le scorciatoie da tastiera e via...

Anche quello del mio dell viene visto come parte integrante della tastiera in uso. Onestamente, credo che la porta IR sia collegata già alla tastiera piuttosto che gestita dall'OS.

----------

## iDreamer

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Dovresti essere contento che lo rilevi come tastiera, così puoi molto semplicemente impostare le scorciatoie da tastiera e via...
> 
> Anche quello del mio dell viene visto come parte integrante della tastiera in uso. Onestamente, credo che la porta IR sia collegata già alla tastiera piuttosto che gestita dall'OS.

 

si vero... però i tasti che vengono rilevati sono le normali lettere. Quindi se reimposto qui caratteri con altri valori come "freccia sinistra" o simili poi non posso più usare la normale tastiera.

Quindi credo di avere due strade. O riesco a impostare Xmode per sola la seconda tastiera. o gli disattivo usbkbd in modo che la vede forse come porta infrarossi generica.  

Nel tuo caso i tasti che segnale di tastiera inviano?

----------

## pierino_89

Beh se imposti freccia sinistra = skip su vlc non è che non puoi più usare la freccia sinistra... Certo non puoi settare delle scorciatoie globali (a parte per i tasti multimediali)

----------

## iDreamer

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Beh se imposti freccia sinistra = skip su vlc non è che non puoi più usare la freccia sinistra... Certo non puoi settare delle scorciatoie globali (a parte per i tasti multimediali)

 

si ma come leggi nel primo post io volevo utilizzarlo per controllare xbmc o moovida che sono dei media center a cui non dire le scorciatoie da tastiera

----------

## MajinJoko

cacchio, ho scoperto che anche nel mio è così!

ma quindi, come rimappare questi tasti?

o meglio, correggendo la domanda, non si può fare in modo che l'"INVIO" della tastiera sia qualcosa di diverso dal tasto equivalente sul telecomando?

----------

